# Defoe - Drelincourt



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2008)

One of Charles Drelincourt's (French Huguenot, 1595 - 1669) most famous writings was _The Christians Defense against the Fears of Death_ (_Consolations de l'âme fidèle contre les frayeurs de la mort_, 1651).

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - The Christian's Defence Against the Fears of Death -- Charles Drelincourt - The PuritanBoard

From Wikipedia:



> It has been said that Daniel Defoe wrote his fiction of Mrs Veal (_A True Relation of the Apparition of Mrs Veal_), who came from the other world to recommend the perusal of Drelincourt on death, for the express purpose of promoting the sale of an English translation of the _Consolations_; Defoe's contribution is added to the fourth edition of the translation (1706).



Defoe, Apparation of Mrs. Veal


----------

